# Skink and Lizard Relocations



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 11, 2011)

Today i was called out to remove 2 bluetongue skinks from two different properties.
Why? They say the main reason is they are worried about their dogs killing them,
but i think they just worried ...full stop.
Over the last few weeks there have been more.
This is one of the vids taken today in Rosebud Victoria.

[video=youtube;8fJKwM16378]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fJKwM16378[/video]

Its great to watch the reactions of the normies when confronted by scales.

Im hoping to get other 
people/rescuers ect aswell, to share their pics and vids of wild lizard encounters.

Here is the other one.
[video=youtube;I_qyz1h281o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_qyz1h281o&amp;feature=g-upl[/video]

These guys were released a couple of weeks ago at Rosebud

View attachment 229830


Another eastern at Sorrento
View attachment 229832


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2011)

I relocated these two back to where I found them  Just a nice little find yesterday as I was wandering around a local park. They got relocated out of the long grass onto the short grass (for a few pics) and relocated back again :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 14, 2011)

This was from the other day in Mornington,
She might have seen a snake but im betting it was one of the many weasle skinks that were there.

[video=youtube;Ylmz8ctEu6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylmz8ctEu6E[/video]

another bluie
[video=youtube;Bgt9Iup2yOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgt9Iup2yOc[/video]


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Great vids. Id laugh so hard if it bit you when you were showing they wont bite


----------



## reptilian1924 (Dec 14, 2011)

l to would laugh if it bit ssssnakeman on the finger, when asking the young boy to have a hold of it and saying it wont bite.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, it wouldnt be the first time people have laughed at my pain, lol.
i would have laughed to Les, 
This one was from last month 
but i dont know wether ive posted it here so ill just add it to this thread.

[video=youtube;Ar1yXnyHHho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar1yXnyHHho[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 1, 2012)

This bad boy was terrorising a family yesterday
View attachment 231983
View attachment 231984


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 1, 2012)

Haha an older neighbour of ours has blueys breeding on her property,she is happy to let them stay but she is also scared of them


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 1, 2012)

Its amazing how many scared people will decide to keep the bluies on their properties
when you tell them they eat spiders,cockroaches, snails and baby snakes.
The fear of spiders is as strong as the fear of snakes 
[video=youtube;eFtjit0co7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFtjit0co7U[/video]


----------



## richardsc (Jan 3, 2012)

nice one baz,the first blotchy looks gravid,looks like a good sized one to,you must get a few calls thinking there snakes to id imagine,some folk are just as scared as the blueys,unfortunatly alot of dogs do harm blueys


----------



## cement (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah the old blue tongue... They are fair dinkum eaters of men, dogs and babies. I have heard how they terrorize, maim for fun, and subject decent law abiding people to being held hostage in their own home. I remember one that had professional victims LOL!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 3, 2012)

If you met the psycho one we have at work you may just think the stories were true. I put a larger cage mate in with him the other day, took him about 2 seconds to attack and he's not even half grown yet. Needless to say I removed said cage mate quickly. He asks for food then attacks you when you put it in, amusing critter he is. I have been getting him out a lot and, bit by bit, he is calming down. I kinda like his feisty wild side though.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 5, 2012)

Another pretender is found..

[video=youtube;EUuH9EYgMbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUuH9EYgMbE[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 21, 2012)

Thought id add this vid from yesterday to this obscure thread

Cheers


[video=youtube;XewHN7enSL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XewHN7enSL8[/video]


----------

